# Button transparent machen



## schtinkesocke (6. Apr 2007)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne einen runden Button machen. Dazu würde ich gerne ein Bild nehmen und auf einen transparenten Button legen. Transparent deswegen damit man die ecken nicht sieht.

Ich habe das versucht *.setBackground(new Color(0,0,0,0));*. Der Button wird auch transparent. Aber nachdem ich ihn angeklickt habe wird der blöde Button blau.

Ich habe auch *button.setOpaque(true);* versucht. Das bewirkt aber rein garnichts.


Jaa ich habe die Suche benutzt. Da waren auch ähnliche Problemme aber keine Lösung.[/b]


----------



## Chris_1980 (6. Apr 2007)

also wenn schon müßte es setOpaque(false) heissen, funktioniert aber bei Buttons nicht.

Schreib dir doch ne eigene Buttonklasse, der du im Konstruktor zwei Bilder übergibst. 
Eins im Normalzustand, eins im gedrückten Zustand und vieleicht noch ein Optionales für den MouseOverZustand.
Joa, und dann baust du dir das mittels MouseListener und MouseMotionListener zusammen.


----------



## kleiner_held (6. Apr 2007)

```
button.setContentAreaFilled(false);
```


----------



## schtinkesocke (6. Apr 2007)

Danke für euere Hilfe.
@held
Das funktioniert wunderbar.

@chris
Eigene Button Klasse habe ich ich auch in der Java Insel gefunden. Da der Button dann aber trozdem Eckig bleibt ist die Lösung von held doch einfacher.


----------



## Wildcard (7. Apr 2007)

kleiner_held hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> button.setContentAreaFilled(false);
> ```


Zum Beispiel bei MacOS L'n'F wird ein Button damit nicht komplett transparent, die Umrisse bleiben erhalten.


----------



## kleiner_held (7. Apr 2007)

Naja im Zweifellsfall muß man noch ein button.setBorderPainted(false); und/oder button.setFocusPainted(false); machen - je nachdem, wie man es haben will.


----------



## sutcha (24. Okt 2007)

und in SWT? was muss ich da machen, damit er transparent wird?

.setVisible(false)

Das wars auch schon, sry für Post.


----------



## Wildcard (24. Okt 2007)

Ich wüsste nicht das man das überhaupt in SWT machen kann.


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Okt 2007)

Wenn ein Button bzw. eine Schatlfläche in allen Umgebungen transparent sein soll, käme auch noch ein Label in Frage.


----------

